# details on short protocol ivf



## claire_786 (Mar 30, 2015)

hey,  i had just been to the hospital yesterday so i can ask some questions for my ivf cycle, and now instead of going on long protocol they have put me on a short protocol ivf . so i just wanna know what is the time line for it. and i will be injecting on day 3 of my period.


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 26, 2012)

You generally start injecting on d2/3 of your cycle with a drug like menopur/gonal f etc, then after a few days you add a second injection, like certrotide. Scans start anywhere from 5-7 days of stims and then happen every day or two depending how you respond. Some clinics do more regular scans earlier. You also often have to have blood tests. Stimulation injections last from 7 to 20+ days depending on how you respond. If you have a look on the Useful threads sticky there is a link to a really good poll about stimulation days.

Once you are ready you have a trigger injection, like pregnyl, at a specific time as indicated by your clinic. Then around 36hrs later you have egg collection. The eggs are then taken to the lab and embryo transfer takes place anywhere from 2 to 5 (sometimes 6) days later. Sometimes transfer cant happen, e.g. If you have over stimulated, in which case they freeze the embryos for replacement at a later date.

Have a look at the Useful Links for some good information threads and Top Tips from other ladies.

Good luck xxx

ETA: Oops, yes, forgot to mention progesterone pessaries! Jam and Creams response is a lot more easy to understand, and a lot more informative, than mine


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*Claire*,

This was mine on short protocol, yours could be totally different but it's a rough idea.

Day 1 - start HRT tablets for 21 days
Day 22 - endometrial scratch done
Day 2 - baseline scan and bloods done, start stimmimg injections and taking steroids, aspirin and HRT
Day 6 - start Cetrotide injections
Day 8 - scan and bloods
Day 10 - scan and bloods
Day 11 - scan and bloods, trigger on this night
Day 13 - egg collection, start progesterone pessaries, calcium tablets and clexane injections 
Day 16 - embryo transfer
Day 30 - test day

I continued to take the Steriods, HRT, progesterone, aspirin, calcium tablets and the clexane injections. These were all until 12 weeks.

Best of luck to you. X


----------



## fififi (Mar 16, 2011)

My short protocol was roughly Day 2 (after AF) start buserelin injections, Day 4 start stims (menopur), couple of scans to check follicle development & womb lining between days 10 & 15, Day 15 last day of buserelin & menopur and trigger injection at set time (forgot what med this was!!!), Day 16 nothing, Day 17 EC, 3-5 days later ET & start progesterone support


As you can see from the posts so far each clinic is slightly different in the meds & time scale for short protocol. It roughly is 2 weeks shorter than long protocol as you're not doing down regulation bit.
Have a look on your clinic's website & see if they've got a plan on their of typical short protocol. If not, ring them on Monday and ask one of the nurses to talk you through things. Not sure when you're due to start but most clinics give you a printed document with your protocol on it so you know then expected timescale.

Hope it's a successful cycle


----------



## claire_786 (Mar 30, 2015)

thank everyone for your replys... im staring my injections in a couple of days time


----------

